# Rhinestones Transfer Tape - Hot Fix Tape



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

So many names you can call HOTFIX TAPE but I wanted to share some info:

#1: Economy is the least expensive
#2: Acrylic Oil is perfect for use over screen printed items
#3: Silicon is the best for shipping or for storage.

Since there are many variations of Hotfix tape, I thought we could break down when to use each type and decide the proper value for each product : )


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not really sure what's the "best" to use in each situation, but I "prefer" the acrylic tape.

It is more economical, which helps if you have a small margin for profit. I can have 6 rolls of 15" acrylic tape shipped to me from overseas for less than it costs me to buy 2 rolls of 12" silicone tape here.
If I am pressing the designs, I can re-use the tape several times. Not unique to acrylic tape, but now even more efficient.
Acrylic tape seems to work best for me when doing rhinestone decals. It removes a lot easier and cleaner from the pressed decal without extra measures like freezing, etc.
Acrylic tape is fine to ship on as long as you make sure your package is secure and stable. Shrink wrap and cardboard for stability prevents the shifting of any stones in the designs.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

We usually use the silicone tape instead of the acrylic. Acrylic is all we have for the moment. Is there some trick to using it? It seems that the stones are flying off when he (my bro) is picking up the finished template off the board. I am thinking there is a trick, as it seems most people use and sell the acrylic tape over the silicone tape. We welcome any suggestions!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I spray my transfer tape with static guard before I separate it to pick up the stones. Helps me. I think I should now own stock in the company that makes it. Some use used dyer sheets.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Tks and we have tried both. Silcone roll is on its way. It is easier to work with.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

These posts are very interesting. I didn't know about the different materials.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

acrylic sucks!


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe there are different grades of acrylic tape??? I've NEVER been able to use a piece of that stuff more than once. I have a roll that I use only when I'm doing vinyl and rhinestones. It works out great for me because I save the backer material and use it to store my sticky flock templates.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Krystle1981 said:


> Maybe there are different grades of acrylic tape???


There are different grades of acrylic......

Economy Hotfix tape is acrylic. We have tried Acrylic from China and acrylic from Korea. Most hotfix tapes advertised as economy would be from China since it is less expensive than Korean Acrylic.

Then there is Acrylic Oil. It is not covered in oil and does not have oil residue or anything like that. The oil part refers to a releasing agent, that has been added to the adhesive, to deter screen printed inks from sticking to the hotfix tape. It feels just as sticky as the regular economy acrylic and I the only way I can tell the difference is from the darker tint of the acrylic oil adhesive.

The pricing can get confusing since there are different roll widths. Most Economy rolls are only 9.5 inches wide but you can get most hotfix tapes in 12.5 inch rolls and other sizes also.

Brian


----------



## HotFixQueen (Jul 3, 2007)

the different grades of acrylic paper come down 2 important qualities in the paper.. at first thought you wouldn't think that the thickness matters much when your talking about 10ths of a thickness in mm's but it does as most of you know that a good quality acrylic can be re-used.. but that also attributes to the peel adhesion, which is the amount of glue per inch of paper.. As a rule of thumb Silicone paper has standards and does not have different grades.. if it does then chances are you're just getting acrylic that the supplier is calling silicone.. hence getting ripped off.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I heat press thermo film from Stahl's. Does anyone reuse the carrier for rhinestone transfers?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I tried this once when I first got started with heat press vinyl from Imprintables. It wasn't tacky enough to hold the stones in place.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a problem with some of the transfer material being shipped in loosing rolled up and stuck in a padded envelop . It is creased . I have to use a warm iron and press the creases out before using it so when I put it over the stone it lays flat and will make contact with all of them


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

dan-ann said:


> I have a problem with some of the transfer material being shipped in loosing rolled up and stuck in a padded envelop . It is creased . I have to use a warm iron and press the creases out before using it so when I put it over the stone it lays flat and will make contact with all of them
> 
> My transfer tape comes op a roll It is on a cardboard tube. Are you buying sheets? Mine comes in a box that the tube just fits in. Never had an issue with it wrinkling. I did buy an economy roll ONCE. I still have some of it. It does not lay nice on the roll even. Convinced me to buy the better stuff - more tack and behaves itself.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

No it was a about 20 yards from rhinestone guy. My DAS came rolled on a hard cardboard tube also. But it is wound real tight and when I cut what I need it curls up . My DAS is so sticky it better be flat or it will mess up the stones when applying. The DAS is great for picking up 6ss as long as I can get it flattened out befor using. I don' t know if this is just a rare occurrence or not


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you unroll an amount but do not cut it off and lay something on it while you are getting stuff ready, that will help it to flatten out. I also am a firm believer in Static Guard. I think it helps it relax also. I spray both sides and let it dry before separating and picking up stones. Some use dryer sheets. I prefer Static Guard. I roll out an amount and use something to keep the roll from rolling back up. I put something on the other end like a book. That will help it to relax. I am not sure I would recommend heat. Might make it harder to get apart. I find that the Static Guard helps with the separating too. I got a roll from somewhere that is wrinkly. I only use it when absolutely necessary. I will sometimes use it when I am doing my own transfers and only need it to lift the stones off and then immediately apply to item. I do not use it for stored transfers or for transfers to be shipped.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Jean I will try the static guard


----------



## cookie666 (Dec 1, 2011)

What about yellow tape? Is that a different kind of material?


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

I think the Silicon tape is the best choice for Rhinestone transfers, especially for long distance shipment! But for Rhinestud or Nailhead transfers, Acrylic is best enough!


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

Love the thickness of the silicon tape and its ability to store well for long period of times!


----------

